# backdrop finished



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Finished with one long side of layout..wish I could take a better photo. Oh well you get the idea.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is that n scale? Looks good and simple now I need to get my back drop started


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

yes its N guage


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

The houses look so much better than HO... Truthfully i should have used n scale houses and cars on my HO layout

Yours looks really good though


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

I got them from my daughter for Christmas...I was really impressed with them also.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What type of paper or back drop material you use?


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Its Luan (under layment for tile) its only like 3/16" think..I first sprayed the back ground with blue at the top fades to lighter blue at the bottom..then painted with airbrush and brush the clouds.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*outstanding!*

Wow. That is superb!
Can you get us some closer shots? 
I'd love to see a "how to" on your clouds. They look great!

I've been eyeing my background - it seems like the ,most glaring need on our layout. This gives me some motivation...

~Kingred


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

sure will get some shots tomorrow for ya...wasnt hard at all I don't think


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great idea for the clouds....down low and close to the horizon.


----------



## Caviguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Nicely done! I really like the clouds as well!


----------

